# 125g & FX5



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

So I am currently running a FX5 in my 125g hap/peacock tank. The filter has been doing just fine for over 2 years now. However recently I am noticing more and more maintenance is required & the water is never perfectly clear like it has been for the last couple of years. I think I need to add another filter & was looking for suggestions.

I was thinking about purchasing another FX6 or one of the cheaper CFS 700. Is this to much water flow? If so what would you recomment... I am also running a 1500gph pump to add extra water movement right now, if I did add another filter should I remove the pump?


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I dont think over filter is really a bad thing overall. Depending on your substrate and how fine it is and how it was initially washed it could play a role in the clarity. You might want to try adding some wavemakers or circulators first to the tank and that might give you what you need for extra boost to make your current filter more efficient. I think Aquaclear filters like the 110 do a great job of moving water and are easy and chep to maintain for supplement filtration to your can


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

One additional thought might be that if you have and decorations or ornaments, they can and do break down over time and can be making particles as well in your tank. Also some Seachem Purigen added in the filter might really help polish up the water as well.


----------



## DaytonLax14 (Nov 6, 2015)

I use pillow stuffing (not sure what it's actually called) in my filters and it seems to trap small particles extremely well. Makes my water clear and is super cheap. Just pick up a cheap pillow from Walmart and all the stuffing in that pillow will last quite a while.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I have an FX6, a Fluval 406 and a Koralia 1500 gph in my 125. I also have 130 lbs of rock. If the powerhead is not running in my tank, the fish poop all settles on the substrate behind my rock wall. When I turn the powerhead on, all the poop gets stirred up and swirling around the tank for about 5 minutes before the filters clear it all up. So I try to run the powerhead at least a few hours every couple of days or so, but I could easily keep it running all of the time.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

DaytonLax14 said:


> I use pillow stuffing (not sure what it's actually called) in my filters and it seems to trap small particles extremely well. Makes my water clear and is super cheap. Just pick up a cheap pillow from Walmart and all the stuffing in that pillow will last quite a while.


It is called Polyfil. Same material that is used in many filters that you can get at the LFS.


----------



## DriverChaoz (May 1, 2013)

Maybe I will give that a try 1st with adding some of the polyfil to the FX5. My gf thinks I am nuts that the tank looks fine but I can notice a difference between it and all the other tanks in the house. If that doesn't work then I will look at adding another filter. I never thought about decorations breaking down...It could be the rock it's an odd ball rock. If I recall it's Appalachian Mountain rock I got from the local landscaping company.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't add polyfil to the fx5.. unless you like opening it up monthly...

An alternative would be to add something like an AC110 with polishing media, much easily serviced and cleaned...


----------



## JRHorne (Jan 2, 2016)

We need more info. I'd think just replacing whatever is used for mechanical would do the trick. If it is clogged up or not working as well, it could both filter less and reduce flow (which wouldn't clean the tank as well) so that may be causing both problems.

Also, have you broken it down and cleaned it up top to bottom to make sure the flow is where it should be? I loved my FX5 on my 125, but I never got a chance to really tax it long-term.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

DaytonLax14 said:


> I use pillow stuffing (not sure what it's actually called) in my filters and it seems to trap small particles extremely well. Makes my water clear and is super cheap. Just pick up a cheap pillow from Walmart and all the stuffing in that pillow will last quite a while.


Be careful with some of the poly filling. Some if treated with chemicals to make it fire retardant.


----------

